# [emerge]scaricare i pacchetti e compilarli dopo...[RISOLTO]

## marco86

Ragazzi, ho un problema di questo tipo, a casa io non ho un acannessione veloce, e vorrei sapere una cosa! è possibile dire a emerge di scaricarmi solo i sorgenti e non compilarli? ad esempio che me li metta in una cartella nel desktop, in modo che poi me la masterizzo e me la porto a casa?

io nella mia ignoranza pensavo di fare uno scipt con wget, dove gli passo il nome del programma che voglio, e lui mi carica tutte i sorgenti del programma e delle dipendenze in automatico! non credo sia impossibile, io però non ne capisco molto di script, cmq pensavo di ottenere la lista delle dipendenze con emerge, dandolo dentro lo script, e passare a wget l'indirizzo dei sorgenti da scaricare! spero di essermi più o meno spiegato  :Embarassed: 

----------

## zUgLiO

ti basta fare 

```
emerge -f pacchetto
```

Ma occhio che se fedeliallalinea vede questo post ti spezza le dita e ci gioca a shangai (non quello del forum); è una domanda fatta molte volte.

Preparati al cazziatone, che prima o poi è arrivato quasi per tutti   :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

ma io non c'è un modo per farmi una cartella a parte, senza andarmi a cercare quello che scarica nelle cartelle di portage?

posso dirgli in qualche modo di mettermeli in un'altra cartella?

----------

## n3m0

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> posso dirgli in qualche modo di mettermeli in un'altra cartella?

 

```
DISTDIR="/path/to/your/directory/" emerge -f <package>
```

Quando poi vuoi installare i pacchetti in quella directory: 

```
DISTDIR="/path/to/your/directory/" emerge <package>
```

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> posso dirgli in qualche modo di mettermeli in un'altra cartella?

 

 *man make.conf wrote:*   

> DISTDIR = [path]
> 
>   Defines the location of your local source file repository.
> 
>   Defaults to ${PORTDIR}/distfiles.
> ...

 

----------

## marco86

io prima di postare ho letto questo!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=58610&highlight=scaricare+solo+pacchetti

ma non avevo pensato al fatto che mi prendeva in automatico le dipendenze

quindi facciamo finta che io mi scarico da qua quello che voglio dando

```

DISTDIR="/root/home/Desktop/Sorgenti/" emerge -f <package>

```

poi basta me la masterizzo e vado a casa e copio tutti i *.bz2 tutta la cartella in distfiles, e posso dare tranquillamente un 

```

emerge pacchetto

```

e in teoria lui si copila tutti i pacchetti senza fare una piega!

fino a qua ho capito bene???

Ho anche letto che è possibile fare una lista di tutte le cose da aggiornare sul proprio pc, metterla in un file di testo, e poi scaricare i tutti i pacchetti nello stesso modo!

però non ho capito bene!

allora, io vado a casa, mi collego a internet e poi che comando do per farmi scrivere tutto in un file di testo?

quando torno qua che ho la rete che rende, come faccio a dirgli di scaricarmi tutti i file che co sono nel documento di testo?

Se volessi un giorno fare la stessa cosa, scaricarmi solo i pacchetti da portarmi via, ma invece di usare gentoo, ho solo winzoz, come posso fare? ho letto il post che ho linkato prima, ma non mi è x niente chiaro!

grazie mille

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Ho anche letto che è possibile fare una lista di tutte le cose da aggiornare sul proprio pc, metterla in un file di testo, e poi scaricare i tutti i pacchetti nello stesso modo!
> 
> 

 

Estrapola le informazioni che ti servono da questo documento

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Estrapola le informazioni che ti servono da questo documento

 

perfett, vado subito a leggerlo, quindi quello che voglio fare non è impossibile! molto bene

leggo quello che mi hai linkato, se capisco tutto poi chiudo il post!

GRAZIE A TUTTI DAVVERO

----------

## marco86

ho già un grande dubbio! mettiamo che nelle dipendenze ci sia un file che su questo pc ho già installato e a casa no!

me lo scarica lo stesso qua?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> ho già un grande dubbio! mettiamo che nelle dipendenze ci sia un file che su questo pc ho già installato e a casa no!
> 
> me lo scarica lo stesso qua? 

 

Il fatto che se una dipendenza e' gia' installata emerge non la lista in quello da installare.

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il fatto che se una dipendenza e' gia' installata emerge non la lista in quello da installare.

 

quindi fedeli? oggi sono un pò rinco, ma me la scarica? me la mette nella mia bella cartella? oppure no? scusa ancora

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> quindi fedeli? oggi sono un pò rinco, ma me la scarica? me la mette nella mia bella cartella? oppure no? scusa ancora

 

Non te la matte perche' neanche emerge ti farebbe vedere che c'e' bisogno (visto che e' gia' installata). Una soluzione sarebbe quella di dare il comando

```
DISTDIR="/root/home/Desktop/Sorgenti/" emerge -ef prog
```

questo ti listera' tutte le dipendenze come se non fossero state installate, il problema che ti ritroveresti anche X, gcc,... e altri programmi nelle dipendenze

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> me la mette nella mia bella cartella? oppure no? scusa ancora

 

Ti generi il file con l'elenco dei pacchetti da scaricare sul PC senza connessione

Usi il file per scaricare i pacchetti dal PC fortemente connesso, masterizzi

Copi il cd nella DISTFILES del PC senza connessione

Qual'é il tuo dubbio in questa procedura?

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ti generi il file con l'elenco dei pacchetti da scaricare sul PC senza connessione <--emerge -i <pacchetto> > da_scaricare
> 
> Usi il file per scaricare i pacchetti dal PC fortemente connesso, masteriz<--con wget?
> 
> Copi il cd nella DISTFILES del PC senza connessione<---nproblem
> ...

 

i problemi te li ho commentati sopra! 

mi servoni i comandi...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> i problemi te li ho commentati sopra! 
> 
> mi servoni i comandi... 

 

Nel documento di cui ti ho dato il link c'é paragrafo dal titolo "Come ho ottenuto la lista dei file?" dove ti dice chiaramente che devi fare 

```
emerge -pf quel che vuoi > lista
```

sul sistema dove non hai la rete. Poi fai un piccolo intervento manuale:

 *Quote:*   

> Ho riavviato, ho portato la lista degli url sul un altro pc, ho depurato la lista (che per la maggioranza dei files conteneva più url e per alcuni conteneva url non validi e ci ho sostituito tutti gli url con:
> 
> ...

 

e infine porti il file "lista" sul sistema con la rete funzionante e fai:

```
wget -N -i lista
```

e lui scarica nella directory dove ti trovi.

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e infine porti il file "lista" sul sistema con la rete funzionante e fai:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

anche su un winzoz vero?

basta che copio la lista nella cartella di wget...

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> anche su un winzoz vero?

 

questo é quello che dice il documento, suppongo che sia così.

Se invece non é così gurada tra le opzioni di wget per cercare quelle che fanno al caso tuo e sei a posto.

----------

## marco86

Bene, grazie a mille a tutti, così posso tenere aggiornato Gentoo anche a casa

@randomaze mi sono appena emergiato gambas, sta sera se riesco me lo installo già a casa, cosi posso iniziare a vedere come va  :Wink: 

GRAZIE MILLE  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## marco86

mah, riesumo questo topic xk ho un piccolo problema....

Se faccio

```
Linux02 root # emerge -pf k3b > /home/focos/Desktop/lista.txt

http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/cdrtools-2.01a28.tar.bz2 ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/alpha/cdrtools-2.01a28.tar.bz2

http://www.die.unipd.it/pub......CUT

mi escono tutti i siti dei pacchetti nella console..... e poi ritornta....

CUT......e.net/sourceforge/k3b/k3b-0.11.10.tar.bz2 http://aleron.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/k3b/k3b-0.11.10.tar.bz2 http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/k3b/k3b-0.11.10.tar.bz2 

Linux02 root #

```

Invece di scrivere tutto su file mi scrive solo questo in lista.txt, e il resto mi ritorna nella shell...

```
Linux02 root #less /home/focos/Desktop/lista.txt

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) cdrtools-2.01a28.tar.bz2

```

perchè?

QUalche consiglio....?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@sisma86: cosa vuoi avere nel file lista.txt alla fine?

----------

## motaboy

Si vede che il comp[ortamento di emerge é cambiato da quando hanno fatto quel documento.

Devi redirigere lo stderr invece che lo stdout.

In pratica invecedi usare " >" usi " 2>".

----------

## marco86

@fedeli: la lista dei siti da cui scaricare i pacchetti....faccio un sunto della situazione...

a casa linea di me**a

ufficio linea potente...

A casa mi aggiorno solo il portage, poi vorrei farmi una lista con tutti i siti da cui scaricare i pacchetti, venire qua in ufficio, usare wget e tirarmi giù i pacchetti, poi masteriz e portarmeli a casa...

Io vorrei quindi la lista dei siti da "dare" a wget...  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Segui il consiglio di motaboy allora

----------

## marco86

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> In pratica invecedi usare " >" usi " 2>".

 

eh già, proprio cosi...

GRAZIE

----------

